# Autoloading/Blacklisting 3th part modules

## lixo1

Dear Gentoos,

I'm a little confused about the 3th part modules like fglrx and i.e. Alsa 1.0.23 drivers.

Questions:

1) Every boot the fglrx and many ALSA modules are already loaded! But I never put them in the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6? How it's possible? Is it done automatically? How can I control them?

2) If I need to blacklist (remove from this autoloader) modules like snd_pcsp, what should I do?

Thank you very much for any kind of explanation.

----------

## noisebleed

Hi lixo1 (funny nickname, "trash1" ?)

1) Not sure, but maybe Hal is picking up the video driver. About ALSA modules I'm guessing the alsasound initscript is the guilty one.

2) To blacklist modules just add them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

----------

## lixo1

What about the udev behavior? Maybe it loads all modules?

----------

## noisebleed

Yeah, I guess uded does that.

You can find some info about Udev and it's module loading procedures in the Gentoo udev Guide.

Did you tried to blacklist a module and check if it was loaded or not?

----------

## lixo1

 *Quote:*   

> Did you tried to blacklist a module and check if it was loaded or not?

 

Yes, and it works. But still strange that gentoo do not provide information about the modules auto loading.

----------

## lixo1

Strange, I just tried to erase my file /etc/../kernel-2.6 and reboot. Multiple modules are autoloaded.

We observe 2 different outputs from lsmod, but the pc still running very well without all selected.

lsmod without kernel-2.6 modules specification:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_dummy           1686  0 

snd_seq_oss            28165  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6196  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51493  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6073  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            37593  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14491  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     2735  1 

snd_hda_codec_idt      60681  1 

snd_hda_intel          22696  3 

snd_hda_codec          87448  3 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

fglrx                2447521  35 

snd_hwdep               6218  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                77433  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              19760  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

r8169                  37575  0 

snd                    61586  18 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

mii                     4510  1 r8169

snd_page_alloc          7765  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

i2c_i801                7713  0 
```

here my modules in kernel-2.6:

```
coretemp

i2c-i801

mii

r8169

scsi_wait_scan

fuse

crc-ccitt

crc16

crc7

libcrc32c

snd-mixer-oss

snd-pcm-oss

snd-seq-oss

snd-seq-device

snd-seq-midi-event

snd-seq

snd-page-alloc

snd-pcm

snd-timer

snd-hda-codec-atihdmi

snd-hda-codec-idt

snd-hda-codec-intelhdmi

snd-hda-codec

snd-hda-intel

snd-hda-codec-analog

snd-hda-codec-ca0110

snd-hda-codec-cirrus

snd-hda-codec-cmedia

snd-hda-codec-conexant

snd-hda-codec-nvhdmi

snd-hda-codec-realtek

snd-hda-codec-si3054

snd-hda-codec-via
```

----------

